# 24er Druckraster in PS 5.5?



## Powla (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Forum!
Ich möchte in Photoshop 5.5 eine Grafik für den Siebdruck vorbereiten. 
Vorgabe ist ein 24er Raster zu verwenden. 
Ich kann beim besten Willen die Einstellung nicht finden. 
Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?
Grüße
Powla


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Oktober 2003)

Also in Photoshop 7 kannst du es über "Drucken mit Vorschau" einstellen.
Dort dann auf "Raster" klicken und die Einstellungen treffen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Powla (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Martin
Danke für den Tipp.  Auch in PS 5.5 habe ich unter "Drucker einrichten" eine Möglichkeit gefunden die Rasterung einzustellen. 
Allerdings hab ich auch gemerkt, dass mich das Thema überfordert. Man kann dort neben der  Rasterweite für jede Druckfarbe auch den Rasterwinkel und die Rasterform einzeln einstellen. Um all diese Werte für einen Farbverlauf  von hell nach dunkel richtig einzustellen reichen meine Kenntnisse nicht aus. 
Falls jemand eine Anregung hat, wo ich mir mehr Wissen zu PS und Druckrastereinstellungen anlesen kann, würd ich mich freuen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

einen relativ guten Einstieg in den Druck insgesamt bietet dir vielleicht das
folgende Buch. Scans, Prints & Proofs von Helmut Kraus aus dem Galileo-Verlag.

Link:
http://www.galileodesign.de/katalog/buecher/titel/gp/titelID-240

Leseprobe:
http://www.galileodesign.de/download/dateien/73/3-934358-89-6.pdf

Bei der Leseprobe geht es zwar nicht um deine Frage, aber du kanst sehen,
wie das Buch aufgebaut ist. Zum Thema Siebdruck steht leider nichts drin,
soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Eigentlich sollte dir deine Druckerei die notwendigen Infos geben können, wenn
die das nicht eh lieber selbst einstellen. Frag einfach nach. Gute Druckereien
helfen gerne.

Gruß
Martin


----------

